# Crying spells up the wazoo



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I had my thyroid out (benign goiter) last September. I have been taking 125 micrograms of Levothyroxine every morning since then. I felt good for a couple months (TSH about 2.0) and then very, very, very gradually I went hyperthyroid. It was so gradual I didn't really notice just how bad my symptoms got. I paid out of pocket to get my own TSH measured and it was 0.3 (Sorry I don't have the range right now, Free T4 was high) several months ago. It took me a while to get my appointment with the endocrinologist and about 1 week ago I finally saw her. I had shaking hands, weight loss, palpitations, diarrhea, and hyperreflexia. (She tapped my knee and my leg just went flying up in the air really high LOL). Yes, I was slightly WOUND UP. I have no idea what my TSH is now. We will remeasure it in 7 weeks.

I've also been irritable and having crying spells. I mean like 3 times a day I just crumple into tears. It is really awful. I have a daughter in elementary school and I swear she does one rude thing or little eye roll and I just start crying and lose my marbles. My husband and daughter are not very understanding about this and are quite sick of "Mom blubbing again." It is really tiring and draining and depressing and embarassing. Not to mention it is probably not the kind of upbringing I envisioned for my daughter.

So the doctor reduced my dose to 112 micrograms and suspects that it might need to be reduced again, but she wants to take it gradually. I have been taking the new dose for about 1 week and I suppose I feel less irritable (maybe?) but I'm still blubbering like an idiot all the time and now I'm passing out asleep at 3 pm every day.

THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How am I supposed to be a mother when I'm so out of control?????? How long does it take to get an improvement with symptoms after changing a dose???? Because I'm ready for some improvement. Haha. The bad changes were so incredibly gradual that it took me about 6 months to notice I'd gone completely batty.

Ok, just wanted to vent and see if anyone else has such nutty symptoms of overmedication. I never knew crying spells were related to hyperthyroid. But I see other posts here mentioning it too. Ha! I just realized I feel like bursting into tears now. Dry humor here. Isn't sardonic humor also a symptom of thyroid imbalance? That would be ME:sad0049:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi Snood Mama,

Sorry to hear what's been going on. I don't know if i is medication related. I am still kind of clueless about the whole thyroid thing. I don't know how old you are but could it be peri-menopause or menopause?

I was hyper for a long time and it was blown off as menopause, so I really don't know the difference, and never had the opportunity to know what I was enjoying.  Hope things improve soon!

Someone with a real answer will be along soon, as I am still clueless in Vermont!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no!! I hate hearing this!

You know, it does takes some time for the medication to get out of your system...I bet It will take at least two weeks.

I'm really sorry. I really think being hypo is way easier than being hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I had my thyroid out (benign goiter) last September. I have been taking 125 micrograms of Levothyroxine every morning since then. I felt good for a couple months (TSH about 2.0) and then very, very, very gradually I went hyperthyroid. It was so gradual I didn't really notice just how bad my symptoms got. I paid out of pocket to get my own TSH measured and it was 0.3 (Sorry I don't have the range right now, Free T4 was high) several months ago. It took me a while to get my appointment with the endocrinologist and about 1 week ago I finally saw her. I had shaking hands, weight loss, palpitations, diarrhea, and hyperreflexia. (She tapped my knee and my leg just went flying up in the air really high LOL). Yes, I was slightly WOUND UP. I have no idea what my TSH is now. We will remeasure it in 7 weeks.
> 
> I've also been irritable and having crying spells. I mean like 3 times a day I just crumple into tears. It is really awful. I have a daughter in elementary school and I swear she does one rude thing or little eye roll and I just start crying and lose my marbles. My husband and daughter are not very understanding about this and are quite sick of "Mom blubbing again." It is really tiring and draining and depressing and embarassing. Not to mention it is probably not the kind of upbringing I envisioned for my daughter.
> 
> ...


This is why Rx'ing thyroxine replacement w/o doing the FREE T3 is a bad idea. I am so so sorry for all of this.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

I tell you; I did do counseling in the aftermath of Graves'. It was worth every penny. I would have never fully recovered w/o it as it takes it's toll emotionally as well.

Consider it.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Crying spells were my first sign to hyperthyroidism ... I was balanced out and then went hyper as well. I am still not straightened out, as you can see from my last post, but I definitely felt that the "nearly in tears" very frequently, and have gotten responses on this board that the crying spells are usually indicative of going hyperthyroid.

Also of note ... it takes 3 months to really get all that thyroid medication out of your system, so don't expect it to go away quickly. :| Sorry to hear of your struggles, hopefully you can find a doctor that helps soon. I also agree with Andros that seeing a therapist has been helpful - going through this takes a lot out of you psychologically. I've also been on anti-depressants with all of this, though I'm not positive they do much, frankly ...

Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------

